# I don’t get it...



## deChez3045 (Jun 16, 2015)

From what I can tell from TiVo’s ads, the “streaming” apps available on the new Edge are already available to me on my OTA Roamio (and they are slow, stuttering apps at that.) So how is this new Edge box “adding” a streaming capability? If I still can’t get Sling or PS view through the TiVo, it’s not really an all-in-one box...I still need my Roku...so there is really nothing new here. So why would I replace my lifetime subscription OTA Roamio box, that I have less than a $200 investment in, with $500 box that appears to do the same thing? Am I missing something here?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

deChez3045 said:


> From what I can tell from TiVo's ads, the "streaming" apps available on the new Edge are already available to me on my OTA Roamio (and they are slow, stuttering apps at that.) So how is this new Edge box "adding" a streaming capability? If I still can't get Sling or PS view through the TiVo, it's not really an all-in-one box...I still need my Roku...so there is really nothing new here. So why would I replace my lifetime subscription OTA Roamio box, that I have less than a $200 investment in, with $500 box that appears to do the same thing? Am I missing something here?


Faster processor/speed, Dolby Vision, Atmos sound, a newer box. Up to you to determine for yourself if those benefits are worth the cost.


----------



## deChez3045 (Jun 16, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Faster processor/speed, Dolby Vision, Atmos sound, a newer box. Up to you to determine for yourself if those benefits are worth the cost.


Thank you.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

deChez3045 said:


> Thank you.


(By the way: I wouldn't either, absent a special update promotion.)


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

One would _hope_ the streaming apps on the Edge would be better than those on a Roamio, just due to the beefier processor. (Hope springs eternal.) We'll see. Many of us have long ago switched to using a separate streamer (Roku, Fire TV, etc.) because the TiVo apps were so clunky. It's going to be hard to motivate us to spend hundreds more dollars, just to have the convenience of not having to switch inputs on our TV or AVR.

My biggest pita about TiVo is caused by my Tuning Adapter and unfortunately that will not go away with an Edge. Then there is also the crappy Rovi guide data.


----------

